# Tristar Raptor semi-auto shotgun



## GAdeerhunter7 (Feb 7, 2016)

Does anyone know of these are good shotguns or not? Looking at getting a semi auto and these were priced lower than others.


----------



## specialk (Feb 8, 2016)

can't speak for the raptor, but I got a viper g2 and it works flawless.....I've had it about 3 years and use it for rabbit hunting only....it is in 28g......


----------



## mattech (Apr 5, 2016)

I got an h&r excell auto a couple years ago. It's very cheap, very light and actually has extremely good reviews. It's only not cycled one time while duck hunting. A friend was shooting it, but 20 minutes later he was shooting his A5 and it didn't cycle also, so I'm blaming it on him. Lol


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 28, 2016)

I have one and LOVE IT!!! I have put alot of shells through mine and havent had a single issue!!


----------

